# Tri des artiste ipod



## ivanoer (14 Décembre 2009)

Bonjours, voilas mon problème, j'ai dans ma bibliothèque itunes des albums ou il y a plusieurs artistes, mais dans lequel il y a un artiste principal. Par exemple, j'ai un album de Bonobo dans lequel il y a des chansons qu'ils nont pas faites ; mais la plus part des chansons sont de leurs réalisations. Donc pour ranger tous les morceaux de l'album dans le même artiste, j'ai utilisé loption artiste pour le tri dans lequel j'ai mis Bonobo. Dans iTunes tout va bien, tout est classé impeccablement. Mais dans mon iPod (iPod classique 120 GB ; 2009) quand je vais dans le classement par artiste, arrivé à Bonobo je me retrouve avec se classement :





Les flèches jaunes montrent le même artiste affiché plusieurs fois dans lequel il y a exactement la même chose
Les rectangles rouges montrent les artistes pour lesquelles j'ai ajouté Bonobo dans artiste pour le tri.

Donc, voilas ce que ça donne, cest un peu le bordel comme j'ai plusieurs artistes comme ça.

merci de votre aides.

ivan

merci de votre aides.

ivan


----------



## sebas_ (14 Décembre 2009)

Bon gouts musicaux 
T'as essaye avec "artiste de l'album"? Tu peux aussi definir que c'est une compil, poir eviter de te retrouver avec 15.000 artistes. essayer de definri les 2, et raconte.
slds


----------



## ivanoer (14 Décembre 2009)

Wé j'ai essayé avec artistes de l'album, mais ça ne change rien, et puis je voulais éviter d'utilisé les compilations, car sinon les albums se retrouvent rangé dans la catégorie compile alors que je veux qu'il soit rangé avec les artistes.


----------

